# Help- Accidentally exposed an old film to various light!



## super8film (Jun 8, 2010)

I received a camera from my mum (an old Halina Roll) on the weekend and I  took FOREVER to figure out how to open it (sounds dumb, I know, but it  opens weirdly!) and when I did open it, I accidentally exposed the film  in it to light. Not a huge light, not out in the sun or even in a  lamp-lit room; but late afternoon/evening light in my bedroom from a  nearby window. I instantly put it under my duvet, piling it up, shut the  curtains, and proceeded to wind the film back under the covers- so not  total darkness, but dim at least. I couldn't close it again (I've done  it now) so in theory the whole film was exposed to dim light, but most  was tightly coiled when initially exposed to the worst light. How likely  is it that the film survived?

It's a colour film and will be years old- my mum turned 44 yesterday and  received the camera- which was her grandfather's- when she was eleven.  When I told her there was a film in it, she didn't instantly say 'oh,  that must be mine from when ____ happened!' so I'm not sure if it's from  her or from even earlier than that, but it would be at least ten years  old (at the VERY least, I doubt she used it ten years ago or ever!). And  it's moved house with her, been shut in lofts and garages, etc. etc.

Anyway. Bearing in mind the amount of light exposed to it (one/two  minutes dull light through a window, then four or so minutes dim light  through covers) and how old the film actually is, how likely do you  think it is the film survived? I'm not a newbie with cameras and have  worked with film SLRs before, but I obviously don't have a darkroom in  my house, so I kind of was in a jam. I intend to get the film processed  either way (the place I go gives most of the money back if the images  don't come out, so that's not an issue) but what do you think?

Please be honest- I'm trying to dampen my hopes down, curiosity and all.


----------



## compur (Jun 8, 2010)

It doesn't sound good for the images but why not process it.  You might
have something.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 9, 2010)

Colour film will "fog" when exposed to any light whatsoever so don't get your hopes up. As long as you don't get charged put it in for process but its highly unlikely there'll be anything of use to you there. H


----------



## classcams (Nov 21, 2010)

Bin it.


----------

